# Positive Thinking -the Right And Wrong Kind



## Admin (Aug 11, 2004)

*Positive Thinking -the right and wrong kind
*
"There are many people, who when they come in contact with God, with Absolute Truth, with the Spirit World, believe that this experience the certainty of all this - can come to them by some staggering "proof" which they expect to receive personally. But, my friends, it cannot happen this way. When you desire this kind of "proof", you think that through this you can eliminate your doubts. These doubts, are, in themselves, understandable enough. However, your doubts can never disappear by the sort of proofs for which you hope.



[size=-1]Doubt is the opposite of faith; and faith, my friends, is in reality nothing else than the experience, the certainty of all that you may doubt presently: It is the inner experience. And inner experience cannot come into existence by outer happenings. So we are dealing here with two entirely different levels of consciousness. To accomplish something within you, you have to prepare the inner respective conditions also by finding and conquering your inner blocks, hurdles, obstacles; in short, everything that stands in your way to faith in its true meaning...​​Cont at... http://www.dharmaweb.net/article.php?sid=83​[/size]


----------

